# Underrated Works By JS Bach



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Johann Sebastian Bach is without a doubt, my all time favorite composer. He just has the greatest melodies, harmonies and counterpoint in the history of all composing. But unfortunately, he has hundreds of overlooked pieces that spell out his genius just as much as his popular works such as the Goldberg Variations or Mass in B Minor. I can pretty much go forever talking about underrated compositions by him but I will just list a few I just recently discovered. 

Toccata in E Minor BWV 914
Air In F Major BWV Anh. 131
Fuge in e-Moll BWV 960
Andante in G Minor BWV 969
Toccata in D Major BWV 912
Nun komm der Heiden Heiland BWV 699
Valet will ich dir geben BWV 735
Mach's mit mir BWV 377
Partite diverse sopra 766 (Believed to be his first composition)
Prelude and Fughetta in E Minor BWV 900
Was Gott tut, dad ist wohlgetan BWV 100
Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen BWV 12
Gottlob! nun geht das Jahr zu Ende BWV 28
O ewiges Feuer o Ursprung er Liebe BWV 34
Allein Gott in der Hob sei Ehr BWV 677

Pretty much if you go to Youtube, type in BWV and pick a number between 1-1128, you'll find an underrated work.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm not convinced that "underrated" is a term that applies to any of Bach's music. Sure, many of the works you listed are exceptional compositions, but what makes them underrated in your estimation?

For me, Bach's my main man and I'm gratified to know that he's one of the three most popular classical composers of all time. Through general consensus, he's the king of the Passion, Mass and Cantata. Also the king of the keyboard and organ and counterpoint and the fugue. There's nothing underrated going on here that I can detect.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

A couple of pieces we don't hear often enough are the secular cantatas, "Coffee, BWV 211" and "Peasant, BWV 212." I love these works. They are joyful, fun, and it's amazing they can make me chuckle or even laugh out loud over 260 years after the composer's death. That's quite a legacy.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

I understand the enthusiasm. I've admired much of his music for years but still discovering pieces I have neglected. I never underrated him, just never got around to everything until now.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Weston said:


> A couple of pieces we don't hear often enough are the secular cantatas, "Coffee, BWV 211" and "Peasant, BWV 212." I love these works. They are joyful, fun, and it's amazing they can make me chuckle or even laugh out loud over 260 years after the composer's death. That's quite a legacy.


I also love those two cantatas, but they do enjoy more recordings than the majority of Bach's other cantatas. Anyways, I hear them plenty because I play them often.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree completely about the Coffee Cantata - it is valuable because it provides a new perspective on Bach - the guy not only composed for God, he had good humour as well.

In general, I think his cantatas are a little underrated.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I'm not convinced that "underrated" is a term that applies to any of Bach's music. Sure, many of the works you listed are exceptional compositions, but what makes them underrated in your estimation? .


The reason why I called those pieces underrated is primary because they aren't that well known. Most notably BWV 912. Its extremely overlooked and is a beautiful masterpiece. Those pieces I listed do not appear often on albums (unless its a complete Organ Works or Cantatas volume) which is why I consider them underrated.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> The reason why I called those pieces underrated is primary because they aren't that well known. Most notably BWV 912. Its extremely overlooked and is a beautiful masterpiece. Those pieces I listed do not appear often on albums (unless its a complete Organ Works or Cantatas volume) which is why I consider them underrated.


Thanks for your answer. I just didn't know where you were coming from.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Keyboard Partitas. Forever fabulous! Listen to Trevor Pinnock! Unbelievably great!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2013)

Harpsichord Concerto No. 1 is underrated because I say so.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

The 6 Sonatas For Harpsichord And Violin, Bwv 1014-1019 are amazing examples of Bach's genius and I've always been surprised how seldom they feature in discussions about Bach's instrumental music. I'd say they're underrated.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Andolink said:


> The 6 Sonatas For Harpsichord And Violin, Bwv 1014-1019 are amazing examples of Bach's genius and I've always been surprised how seldom they feature in discussions about Bach's instrumental music. I'd say they're underrated.


Certainly underrated. Even more so are his three sonatas for viola da gamba and harpsichord, usually played on the cello. Seriously good stuff. Here's my favorite recording of all nine pieces. Everybody should have this!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Certainly underrated. Even more so are his three sonatas for viola da gamba and harpsichord, usually played on the cello. Seriously good stuff. Here's my favorite recording of all nine pieces. Everybody should have this!


In the past thirty years or so, I have my doubts that these three sonatas are usually played on cello. At any rate, they certainly sound better when the viola da gamba and harpsichord are the instruments used (my opinion).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would say the organ preludes and fugues. A real treasure trove that I bet a lot of TC listeners are not familiar with.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nothing is underrated, matter of taste, just my two cents.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

There is nothing underrated of Bach. Anything he touched is simply exceptional. When a piece has the name JS Bach next to it, you pretty much know it is a big deal.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> In the past thirty years or so, I have my doubts that these three sonatas are usually played on cello. At any rate, they certainly sound better when the viola da gamba and harpsichord are the instruments used (my opinion).


There's one with a cello which I thought was pretty good, with Isserlis and Egarr.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The cello sonatas played by Gould and Rose (on piano and cello) are justifiably famous. In my house anyway!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevum said:


> There is nothing underrated of Bach. Anything he touched is simply exceptional. When a piece has the name JS Bach next to it, you pretty much know it is a big deal.


But we do not have to like all his work do we?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

KenOC said:


> The cello sonatas played by Gould and Rose (on piano and cello) are justifiably infamous. In my house anyway!


It's as if Rose developed a way of playing cello which fits with Gould's touch at the piano.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Widerstehe doch der Sünde, BWV 54


Lovely alto.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Richard Macduff said:


> Widerstehe doch der Sünde, BWV 54
> 
> Lovely alto.


Beautifully sung by Alfred Deller, and indeed by Sytse Buwalda and Andreas Scholl, this is the music which turned me on to Bach in the first place.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Nevum said:


> There is nothing underrated of Bach. Anything he touched is simply exceptional. When a piece has the name JS Bach next to it, you pretty much know it is a big deal.


The first sentence is correct, the others are doubtful.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

Ricercar a 6. (anything from the Musical offering, really)


& The Quodlibet


----------



## NorthernHarrier (Mar 1, 2017)

hpowders said:


> The Keyboard Partitas. Forever fabulous! Listen to Trevor Pinnock! Unbelievably great!


I admit to being particularly partial to the partitas.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

bioluminescentsquid said:


> Ricercar a 6. (anything from the Musical offering, really)
> 
> & The Quodlibet


Ricercar is one of Bach's most famous fugue! Bernstein mentions it in his Norton lectures - I got so excited whenever I recognized the melody.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Beautifully sung by Alfred Deller, and indeed by Sytse Buwalda and Andreas Scholl, this is the music which turned me on to Bach in the first place.


Thank you so much for the suggestions! I am in love with Deller!


----------

